# Randy Couture would come out of retirement to fight Steven Seagal



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

> If you've ever watched old kung fu flicks, you're likely to have seen a couple of geriatric masters with white hair and poor eyesight putting on a martial arts clinic to defend their respective schools or traditions.
> 
> Could life imitate art?
> 
> ...


*MMAmania*

Ok, so is this article completely 100% serious and likely to actually occur? No. But MMA news has been slow today so.... I'm sure it'll be a fun discussion about what would happen if it did anyways :laugh:

I'd love to see this, it'd be absolutely amazing.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd love to see Randy break Steven's face. :thumb02:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Id pay for this :laugh:


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Seagal by violent KO Round 2. Yes I'm serious.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Gene LeBell vs Steven Seagal II.

Winner fights JCVD.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Sterl said:


> Seagal by violent KO Round 2. Yes I'm serious.


Only if he's allowed to use a tazer.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

LMAO...Seagal is 60 years old.....:confused02:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Really.... another side show fight like Kimbo was?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Couture by Segal having a heart attack climbing the steps to the cage!


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Spec0688 said:


> Really.... another side show fight like Kimbo was?


No, not really, it's not even speculation. It was just Randy's way of saying he's not coming back. You can relax now. Jeez.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> Really.... another side show fight like Kimbo was?


Couture didn't fight Kimbo, he fought James Toney...(at least I think that's the side show fight you were referring to?)

Like Sports said, it's more his way of saying he isn't ever coming out of retirement. But the fight is fun to speculate on because it's so bizarre.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

HorsepoweR said:


> I'd love to see Randy break Steven's face. :thumb02:




He didn't last long against SS's student, how about the master?

LoL


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

This wouldn't be a fight. It would just be an ass-beating and then people would have to hose the crap out of the cage... 

absolutely no different than this..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEDaCIDvj6I


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

rul3z said:


> He didn't last long against SS's student, how about the master?
> 
> LoL



So then that means you think Steven would/could beat up Machida in a fight? You know, since he's the "master".


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

It would have to be at HW for Steven to make wt.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Sterl said:


> Seagal by violent KO Round 2. Yes I'm serious.


I'm interested in hearing why you think this.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Many have tried to beat Seagal, and many have failed. Couture would be no different. 

Seagal via standing wrist lock.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

He's a little late to the "Call out the cocky and delusional 60 year old man" party.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

rul3z said:


> He didn't last long against SS's student, how about the master?
> 
> LoL


That is true. That was one of the sweetest knockouts especially coming from a Karate practitioner. Mr. Miyagi would have been proud as well!



AlphaDawg said:


> Many have tried to beat Seagal, and many have failed. Couture would be no different.
> 
> Seagal via standing wrist lock.


That's deadly! I remember seeing that in one of his flicks...haahah!


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd pay a fortune to see this.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Sterl said:


> Seagal by violent KO Round 2. Yes I'm serious.


Jesus christ... no chance. Absolutely no chance in hell.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I know it's a little off topic today, but I was thinking; how bullshit was the Couture/Toney fight? Has anyone ever had their first MMA fight in the UFC, against a hall of famer, who's style is designed to beat yours? I know Toney is a horrible boxer now, and he can barley even stand up, but they shouldn't have pulled such a dick move to try and 1-up boxing. Putting a complete new comer to MMA, with zero ground experience, in there with Randy Couture is a complete joke and really petty of those in charge. A former boxing world champion wanted to sign up and fight in the UFC. Can you imagine if Toney actually did good? I don't think it'd ruin MMA's image, I just think it would be a highly marketable name to have on THEIR roster.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I know it's a little off topic today, but I was thinking; how bullshit was the Couture/Toney fight? Has anyone ever had their first MMA fight in the UFC, against a hall of famer, who's style is designed to beat yours? I know Toney is a horrible boxer now, and he can barley even stand up, but they shouldn't have pulled such a dick move to try and 1-up boxing. Putting a complete new comer to MMA, with zero ground experience, in there with Randy Couture is a complete joke and really petty of those in charge. A former boxing world champion wanted to sign up and fight in the UFC. Can you imagine if Toney actually did good? I don't think it'd ruin MMA's image, I just think it would be a highly marketable name to have on THEIR roster.


Seriously? Toney had been bashing MMA for ages, and was in his late 40's. So they gave him the one guy who was even older than he was. It's not rocket science, dude.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

James Toney specifically called out Randy on multiple occasions. It's the fight that he wanted. After long enough Couture just said okay.

That is why we watched a Hall of Famer choke out a garbage full of pudding.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I know it's a little off topic today, but I was thinking; how bullshit was the Couture/Toney fight? Has anyone ever had their first MMA fight in the UFC, against a hall of famer, who's style is designed to beat yours? I know Toney is a horrible boxer now, and he can barley even stand up, but they shouldn't have pulled such a dick move to try and 1-up boxing. Putting a complete new comer to MMA, with zero ground experience, in there with Randy Couture is a complete joke and really petty of those in charge. A former boxing world champion wanted to sign up and fight in the UFC. Can you imagine if Toney actually did good? I don't think it'd ruin MMA's image, I just think it would be a highly marketable name to have on THEIR roster.


Yeah Toney called out Couture, but there was also an element that if Toney had actually won some fights in the UFC it would have been an embarrassment to them, that an old boxer, pretty much a has been could walk into the UFC out of shape and knock guys out. It would have discredited MMA quite a bit I think. So no one better to go in and get the job done then Randy, and do it with that old simple wrestling move he used to get the take down.


----------



## Hobojoe (Jul 25, 2012)

Well couture already fought James toney so the UFC could make a new reality season where he beats up guys that probably shouldn't be fighting potential bouts could include one vs hulk hogan and another would be a rematch vs Tim Sylvia


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I know this fight would never happen, but I would actually love to see it. 

But I would still prefer to see JCVD fight Segal in a santioned fight. That would be swee tot see and Gene Lebell even if he's 150 years old now. :laugh:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I bet it's a bit of sour grapes that Couture's acting is pretty bad...lolz! Seagal might be out of shape now, but he made his millions, was a bonafide 80's and 90's action star, and hooked up with one of the hottest models of the time...Kelly Lebrock. Weird Science anyone...


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

Sterl said:


> Seagal by violent KO Round 2. Yes I'm serious.


Against his wife, probably.

I would pay anything to see this. We should try and get a petition going.

(For Steve vs Randy that is, not Seagal vs his wife)


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

RWCNT said:


> Against his wife, probably.
> 
> I would pay anything to see this. We should try and get a petition going.
> 
> (For Steve vs Randy that is, not Seagal vs his wife)


Right, made sense. 

After all it would be like..
Seagal vs His Wife II..maybe III...IV?
Not sure if it is Wife #1 or Wife #2 or...

Hell now I'm confused.... Just easier to have him fight Randy.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

I'd buy 10 ppvs and surround myself with 10 bigscreens to reward the UFC for this.

Randy, 23 secs into Rd 1, via Seagal being choked into pooping himself again.


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> I'd buy 10 ppvs and surround myself with 10 bigscreens to reward the UFC for this.
> 
> Randy, 23 secs into Rd 1, via Seagal being choked into pooping himself again.



Again? When did he crap himself before?


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Westie said:


> Again? When did he crap himself before?


Gene Le Belle chocked him unconscious on a movie set and he, well pooped himself :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Seriously? Toney had been bashing MMA for ages, and was in his late 40's. So they gave him the one guy who was even older than he was. It's not rocket science, dude.





deadmanshand said:


> James Toney specifically called out Randy on multiple occasions. It's the fight that he wanted. After long enough Couture just said okay.
> 
> That is why we watched a Hall of Famer choke out a garbage full of pudding.


Toney also called out Rampage, who promised to stand up with him. I'm pretty sure everyone on the planet wants to see how an MMA fighter does against a HW champion boxing in a stand up fight (even though Toney can't really be called a boxer at this point). Why was this fight never made then? It was picked for someone who had little to no chance of losing, could go in against a guy who'd never had an MMA fight in his life. Really unfair, even if Toney did call him out. Diaz called out Silva yet everyone on the site has uproar, but are cool with Couture Vs Toney?


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Personally I would still have liked to see Rampage vs Toney with MMA gloves...


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

Hawndo said:


> Gene Le Belle chocked him unconscious on a movie set and he, well pooped himself :thumb02:


Hahaha. that is fantastic!


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Toney also called out Rampage, who promised to stand up with him. I'm pretty sure everyone on the planet wants to see how an MMA fighter does against a HW champion boxing in a stand up fight (even though Toney can't really be called a boxer at this point). Why was this fight never made then? It was picked for someone who had little to no chance of losing, could go in against a guy who'd never had an MMA fight in his life. Really unfair, even if Toney did call him out. Diaz called out Silva yet everyone on the site has uproar, but are cool with Couture Vs Toney?


How is it unfair mate? James Toney not only disrespected alot of MMA fighters but the sport as a whole. In my opinion he deserved to be made to look a fool, which is exactly what happened. Why even let him have a chance at winning a fight by giving him a stand-up fighter? Every MMA fan knew what was going to happen when they matched him up with Couture, but some of my friends who are boxing fans thought Toney would just KO him. I think it definitely educated a few non-MMA fans as well as Toney himself.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Boxers seem to forget they are only versed in one aspect of combat sports... Heaven forbid they got clinched up and the ref wasn't there to pull them apart.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone on the planet wants to see how an MMA fighter does against a HW champion boxing in a stand up fight (even though Toney can't really be called a boxer at this point).


I've read that sentence three times and it makes less sense every time I read it.

It's kind of like saying everyone on this planet wants to see how a Biathlete would do against a Shooter in the 50m prone event. Do you want to see that?

Neither does anyone else.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Randy would squish him like a grape, lol.

LOL at Seagull ever being able to compete at anything other than amateur combat sports even in his prime.

He had plenty of opportunities to fight Jim back in the day and he hid under the bed till they passed.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Old Couture would wipe the floor with a prime Segal.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Westie said:


> How is it unfair mate? James Toney not only disrespected alot of MMA fighters but the sport as a whole. In my opinion he deserved to be made to look a fool, which is exactly what happened. Why even let him have a chance at winning a fight by giving him a stand-up fighter? Every MMA fan knew what was going to happen when they matched him up with Couture, but some of my friends who are boxing fans thought Toney would just KO him. I think it definitely educated a few non-MMA fans as well as Toney himself.


Maybe, but I don't like this "proving a point" shit. Anyone who respects MMA knows the a boxer can't just rip through anyone. If he had been KOed by someone like Rampage in a stand up fight, MMA > Boxing undisputedly. It's not even that he was given a wrestler. That's not the concern. It's that he was given Randy ******* Couture. I remember a chatbox was on the site I watched it on and everyone was like "this proves MMA is better". It's essentially like putting Ken Shamrock in there with a Klitschko. Toney should have got some low level wrestler who had a big chance to prove himself with a W over a former boxing world champion, but it gives Toney the oppertunity to prove his striking and to potentially put on some bigger MMA fights down the line. The guy was willing to man up and accept a fight with a UFC hall of famer and one of the greatest of all time, so whether he's shit or not he went in there and tried.



Sports_Nerd said:


> I've read that sentence three times and it makes less sense every time I read it.
> 
> It's kind of like saying everyone on this planet wants to see how a Biathlete would do against a Shooter in the 50m prone event. Do you want to see that?
> 
> Neither does anyone else.


Rampage CHALLENGED Toney to a stand up fight. And you're also forgetting that Anderson Silva is the greatest stand up figher of all time (I'm including Bruce Lee for movie fans). I didn't say "Put an MMA fighter in a boxing match". Stand up involves all aspects of the phrase. JDS only boxes and he's currently the HW champion. Jon Jones mainly stands up in his fights and he's the LHW, Spider? These are the champions, and their main fighting style (in the cage at least) is to stand up and strike. Why are you implying tgat it'd be unfair or unmatched to put James Toney in there with someone who can strike? As that other guy said, Rampage Vs Toney with Page striking mainly would have been great. It would allow everyone to guage that question, of just HOW strong is a pro boxer compaired to everyone else? Fight Science has Bas Rutten as similar yet everyone seems to think the top tier of boxers are superhuman in comparrison, so again, how is it uneven?


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Maybe, but I don't like this "proving a point" shit. Anyone who respects MMA knows the a boxer can't just rip through anyone. If he had been KOed by someone like Rampage in a stand up fight, MMA > Boxing undisputedly. It's not even that he was given a wrestler. That's not the concern. It's that he was given Randy ******* Couture. I remember a chatbox was on the site I watched it on and everyone was like "this proves MMA is better". It's essentially like putting Ken Shamrock in there with a Klitschko. Toney should have got some low level wrestler who had a big chance to prove himself with a W over a former boxing world champion, but it gives Toney the oppertunity to prove his striking and to potentially put on some bigger MMA fights down the line. The guy was willing to man up and accept a fight with a UFC hall of famer and one of the greatest of all time, so whether he's shit or not he went in there and tried.


But that's my point mate, he was calling UFC fighters "bums" and making it quite clear he didn't respect the sport. As for which sport is better, there's no such thing as a better sport, it's a choice you make based on which you find the most entertaining and have the most passion for. I also don't think Toney getting Couture was any worse than Lesnar getting Mir for his first fight, a guy who is world class in one aspect of MMA against a well-rounded, former champion. But hey, we're coming at it from two different angles so I doubt we'll agree.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

HorsepoweR said:


> So then that means you think Steven would/could beat up Machida in a fight? You know, since he's the "master".


Masters don't fight Students, they TRAIN them ONLY!

And

Students don't fight Masters, they RESPECT them!


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

I find it unbelievable when people even use the word Seagal and "fighter" in the same sentence. The guys an actor. He might be able to disarm a guy with a rubber knife if he came at him in slow motion from just the right angle, but that's about it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Westie said:


> But that's my point mate, he was calling UFC fighters "bums" and making it quite clear he didn't respect the sport. As for which sport is better, there's no such thing as a better sport, it's a choice you make based on which you find the most entertaining and have the most passion for. I also don't think Toney getting Couture was any worse than Lesnar getting Mir for his first fight, a guy who is world class in one aspect of MMA against a well-rounded, former champion. But hey, we're coming at it from two different angles so I doubt we'll agree.


I think he deserves some respect for stepping up though. He had to know that he was way out of his prime, stepping in with a HOFer in MMA (something he'll never achieve in his own sport).

I agree with no sport being better. I find combat sports to be the only ones that keep me entertained but many people are big into their football.

I've heard a lot of people say that Lesnar was always pushed towards being the star and Dana wanted him protected, but when you look at the competiton Lesnar got in such a short amount of fights, it's ridiculous. Getting the Korean guy at I think 2-5 was typical for a first fight. But then getting Frank Mir, Heath Herring, Randy Couture, Carwin, Velasquez and Overeem consecutivly is one of the best line up of fights I've seen.

But that was the same scenario. Lesnar was thrown in with the wolves because they wanted to show the difference between a "pro wrestler"'s physical ability and an MMA fighter's. I suppose Dana figured that it was win/win in both cases. One way, he proves that he has the surperior sport, and the other he gets a big name fighter with a lot of hype on his roster. I suppose in Toney's case that you could say he is battle tested. He has been through fights were as a new comer to MMA wouldn't be, so that experience allowed him to skip the small promotions. Maybe it's just the dying boxing fan in me trying to keep some sort of favouritism for the sport that got me into watching fighting.

EDIT: I'm looking it up now. Toney directly called out Kimbo Slice. That was MUCH better suited. But at the same time, lmfao at "David Haye said you were delusional to fight in MMA, what is your response?" "David Haye is gay" bwahahahaha.


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I think he deserves some respect for stepping up though. He had to know that he was way out of his prime, stepping in with a HOFer in MMA (something he'll never achieve in his own sport).
> 
> I agree with no sport being better. I find combat sports to be the only ones that keep me entertained but many people are big into their football.
> 
> ...




Agree with alot of what you said there. I didn't know he said that about Haye.lol. Will have to look it up.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I saw this article on a non MMA related site. Segal is ready anytime any place.



> Couture recently quipped that he would stay retired, “unless Seagal wants to sign up.”
> The 60-year-old Seagal is willing to accept the challenge.
> “I have to wonder what his intentions may have been in saying that,” said Seagal. “I always thought that Randy was my friend and a gentleman. I’m kind of confused why he would say that, but I’m here, anybody can find me any time and any place. If Randy really wants to fight me, he can fight me any time he wants”
> “It would be for free, and it would be some place where there are no witnesses. I’m hoping it wouldn’t get to that, and I don’t know why it would come about, but if that’s what he wants, he can get it any time he wants.”
> “I don’t play by the rules. I’m sure one person will walk out. I’m a man of honor. I’m a gentleman, but I am a warrior, and if he needs to find me, he knows where to find me.” [MMA Fighting, Transcribed via MMA.tv]


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Term said:


> I saw this article on a non MMA related site. Segal is ready anytime any place.


Tough words.... _from a tough man_

quote Couture recently quipped that he would stay retired, “unless Seagal wants to sign up.”
The 60-year-old Seagal is willing to accept the challenge.
“I have to wonder what his intentions may have been in saying that,” said Seagal. “I always thought that Randy was my friend and a gentleman. I’m kind of confused why he would say that, but I’m here, anybody can find me any time and any place. If Randy really wants to fight me, he can fight me any time he wants”
“It would be for free, and it would be some place where there are no witnesses. I’m hoping it wouldn’t get to that, and I don’t know why it would come about, but if that’s what he wants, he can get it any time he wants.”
“I don’t play by the rules. I’m sure one person will walk out. I’m a man of honor. I’m a gentleman, but I am a warrior, and if he needs to find me, he knows where to find me.” [MMA Fighting, Transcribed via MMA.tv]


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

No witnesses...in case I shit my pants again.....


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> No witnesses...in case I shit my pants again.....


:laugh:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I know he isn't serious but I would pay infinite monies to see this.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Seagal via wrist manipulation.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

he wants no witnesses so he can get away with murder


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Steven has gone crazy. Randy via manslaughter in 30 seconds.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Seagal via wrist manipulation.


Wax on, wax off: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=herSynqVN3M


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Randy is mad about how he got his face kicked off. Seagal has his henchman to take care of. 

MMA rules Couture wins probably 10/10. No holds barred I'd say Seagal can take it four out of 10 at the least. Remember he'll eye guauge, karate chop you in the neck, kick you in the balls, torque your joints and wrists. 

Hahah...wonder why everyone always calls out Steven.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mastodon2222 said:


> Wax on, wax off:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=herSynqVN3M







*4:33*


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

How long will it take before the image etched into my brain of Segal in nothing but a pair of GSP style panties fades away?


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> How long will it take before the image etched into my brain of Segal in nothing but a pair of GSP style panties fades away?


Thanks, for that not so great image..

Is yours with or without the shit stain??


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's the full story from MMAFighting.com




> I'll preface this by saying that I've never been one to get into the whole weird, ongoing preoccupation with Steven Seagal that the sport of mixed martial arts seems to have going for it. But sometimes, in situations like this, it's hard to ignore.
> 
> Back in August, UFC Hall of Famer Randy Couture made a half-joking comment about how the only person he would come out of retirement to fight would be Seagal. People chuckled and forgot about it, and a couple months passed until Seagal was able to offer a response, which he just so happened to do on yesterday's edition of The MMA Hour.
> 
> ...


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

i would loooooove to see seagal fight van damme or chuck norris

randy though lol he would still beat alot of current fighters

bit of a bully move pickin on a old man. wonder if he was %100 joking or has a problem with seagal


im lovin seagals reply btw


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

looked to me like Randy was just having a little joke and Seagal took it the wrong way.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TBH alot of MMA fighters surprisingly come off as sht talkers. I expected them to be more respectful and less highschool.

I understand people online talking crap about Seagal. Thats what people online do anyway.
But Randy and other fighters are Mixed Martial Artists. Many of them have probably met Steven Seagal and acted friendly in front of him. So far iv not seen Seagal bad mouth anyone. He has nothing but respect for MMA and the UFC. He has taken an active role in helping Anderson and the camp (Whether he actually helps or not i have no clue). I mean really the guy has been nothing but a gentleman to the whole MMA community. 
Yet MMA fighters are constantly making fun of him. Which wouldnt be so bad but they are making fun of a man in a publicly manner who has done nothing but show respect to everyone.

Now i dont really find it a big deal or anything but i just cant help but think its a bit immature. Especially since the person they are mocking is 60 years old. And mixed martial arts is supposed to be about respect.
And im not talking about Randy specifically here. Over the last year iv seen quiet a bit of fighters make comments here and there.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

It was a while back now, that Randy Couture joked that the only way he would come out of retirement is if the UFC were to offer him a fight with Steven Seagal.

Clearly, Seagal didn’t take Randy Couture’s remarks as that of a joking manner, as he told the following to Ariel Helwani of the MMA Hour:

“I always thought that Randy was my friend and a gentleman. I’m kind of confused as to why he would say that,” Seagal said on the show. “All I can say is, I’m here. Anybody can find me anytime and anyplace. If Randy really wants to fight me, he can fight me anytime he wants. It’ll be for free, and it’ll be some place where there are no witnesses.” When asked if this hypothetical match would take place under MMA rules, Seagal told Ariel Helwani, “I don’t play by rules. That’s not how I fight.”

So the folks at MMA.TV decided to give “Captain America” a call to see what type of reaction he would have to the Seagal remarks:

“I’m the one that started the joke as an off-handed comment I made to Jay Glazer — that I’d only come out of retirement if it were to fight Seagal. Obviously now somebody has talked to him about it and it has gotten some legs,” Couture chuckled to MMA.TV over the phone today.

“I’m not surprised that he wants to do it in private, remote location where nobody could see it happen. Obviously I intended it as a joke. I don’t think it would really happen.”

Couture is clearly bemused by the actor’s ominous-sounding statements. Asked if he was intimidated by Seagal’s claim that the fight would be truly no holds barred, Couture neatly replied, “I don’t think that changes the nature of the fight at all.”

So it’s safe to say that Couture is not going to take Seagal up on his battle-to-the-death challenge, then, right? “Hey, it could happen organically I suppose,” Couture ended, simply.



http://www.bjpenn.com/touch/single....&#8217;s+no+holds+barred+challenge+|+MMA+News


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Master Seagal's hands and feet are registered as deadly weapons, true story, so I can see Randy was just joking, he taught Anderson the hell knee he used on Chael and he's currently teaching Machida 'deadly stuff' in order to crush Dan Henderson.

Machida will KO him with a karate chop, guaranteed.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Master Seagal would have to cut a bit of weight to make that 265 limit....


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Expendables 3 is going to be interesting.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Van Damme probably told Randy about his beef with Seagal on the set of the Expats. With Van Damme being far cooler the Seagal, Randy has taken his side


----------

